# Removing that Great Stuff from your Hands



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I have built a number of vivariums now, and it always seems despite the measures I take (wearing gloves, longsleeve shirts, etc.) I always end up with a little bit on my hands during the process of making the viv.

During the creation of the vivarium I am currently working on, I stumbled upon a solution. In the past, I thought that the acetone from nail polish remover would take GS off, and have used it with marginal succes.. you need to use a lot of the stuff to remove a little GS.. and by then your hands are burning from the acetone. Moreover the stuff dries quickly and you cannot really lather it.

I found that if you put some nail polish remover on the area with GS, and then quickly cover that with lotion (standard skin lotion) and starting scrubbing, the GS comes off much easier. It does not irritate my hands either (probably on account of the skin lotion).

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmmm good call...i'll have to try it next time

No longer will I have to suffer through the persecution of being called a "Dirtball" because of the GS stains that stay on your hands for weeks...I thought my method of "nibbling" it off was good but this seems more resonable....


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i've often used nitromethanol to remove oil, grease, and perminant marker from my hands and other things.
maybe it would work on greatstuff.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

WD40 and a pumice based soap also work.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The Black Death (Goof Off) removes both wet GS and Silicone. It's nasty nasty stuff, but (hence my nick name for it), but it works wonders.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess I am CHEAP...

Make sure the GS is still wet when you try to get it off..

run out to the backyard and grab a handfull of grainy dirt... smear it all over your GS covered hands, and rub rub rub... The GS should start to flake off pretty easy.

It works well, and works wonders with silicone.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I tried that gorilla and it just made my hands black for 2 weeks!!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

As messy as I am, I dont think I will need to be using GS :lol: 

This is comin from someone who got bleach in their eyes while wearning glasses. :roll:


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

oh i thought 3 days of scrubbing the top 3 layers of skin off was the only way to get rid of it :shock:


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

PDFanatic said:


> I tried that gorilla and it just made my hands black for 2 weeks!!


HAHA

maybe depends on the dirt, the dirt in my backyard is like sandpaper.

that is hilarious tho


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

best way;

"Take the glove off, and throw it away".


----------



## SappyHucks (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not apply a light oil to your hands BEFORE you put on the gloves.

When the GS touches your skin, it doesn't stick.


----------

